# fancy a sing song ?



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't believe how quiet it is in here this week. Anyone fancy a sing song?
"It's a long way to Tipperary".......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> I can't believe how quiet it is in here this week. Anyone fancy a sing song?
> "It's a long way to Tipperary".......



We used to do karaoke on here alot, Steve Hall was always quite entertaining with that (thankfully we didnt actually hear him), but he's away following a push bike around the country!

I dont know why its so quiet, other than half term in the UK, the exchange rate and some of the regulars have sick kids at the mo....... oh and of course, steve halls not around!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You wouldn't want me to sing... I have a voice that would keeps ships off rocks


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I was only seventeen......


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I was only seventeen......
> 
> YouTube - Uriah Heep - Gypsy


You sad old rocker .................. love it:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, if we're going to get all nostalgic.....................










Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Rooster....another of my faves from that era!

Remember this....


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Rooster....another of my faves from that era!
> 
> Remember this....
> 
> YouTube - Wishbone Ash - "Jailbait"


 I do!:clap2:........... he said wallowing in nostalgia ......... but nowt wrong with that eh



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> YouTube - Cozy Powell -Na Na Na 1974-


Hang on !!.....what happened to Tipperary ??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Hang on !!.....what happened to Tipperary ??


Its a long way - thats what happened! 


Jo xxx


----------



## julzandrews (Oct 26, 2009)

*i wear black on the outside because black is how i feel on the inside*



Hombre said:


> Hang on !!.....what happened to Tipperary ??


uuuuuuuuuummmmm YES!!!!
if i was in spain id join you in a smiths song any day : )

Oh ...
I know I'm unloveable
You don't have to tell me
I don't have much in my life
But take it - it's yours
I don't have much in my life
But take it - it's yours
Oh ...

I know I'm unloveable
You don't have to tell me
Oh, message received
Loud and clear
Loud and clear
I don't have much in my life
But take it - it's yours


I know I'm unloveable
You don't have to tell me
For message received
Loud and clear
Loud and clear
Message received
I don't have much in my life
But take it - it's yours


I wear Black on the outside
'Cause Black is how I feel on the inside
I wear Black on the outside
'Cause Black is how I feel on the inside


And if I seem a little strange
Well, that's because I am
If I seem a little strange
That's because I am


But I know that you would like me
If only you could see me
If only you could meet me


Oh ...
I don't have much in my life
But take it - it's yours
I don't have much in my life
But take it - it's yours
Mmm ...
Oh ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

julzandrews said:


> uuuuuuuuuummmmm YES!!!!
> if i was in spain id join you in a smiths song any day : )
> 
> Oh ...
> ...


You've done this before havent you LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## julzandrews (Oct 26, 2009)

hahah do you mean sing this song? : )
if so then no i haven't. but um i am just dying to try it over here in dubai.
: )


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The Smiths? There's enough misery and angst here already without that cack! What next? Leonard Cohen? 

To pick things up a bit....back to 1981!

The strangest mix I've ever seen......Status Quo's songwriter, a couple of Whitesnake guys, Lemmy from Motorhead.....and The Nolan Sisters!

But it actually works!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> The Smiths? There's enough misery and angst here already without that cack! What next? Leonard Cohen?
> 
> To pick things up a bit....back to 1981!
> 
> ...



Now that is weird!!  I hope they kept mr. Powell at arms length!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

But what about Tipperary ????


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Now that is weird!!  I hope they kept mr. Powell at arms length!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Cozy certainly had an eye for the ladies......did he give you one in your groupie days Jo?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Talking of Cozy......






Another great that can never be replaced!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> But what about Tipperary ????


Once upon a time there was a rary who kept asking "what about Tipperary?".
So they took him to a cliff, which was a long, long way away and tipped him off it - hence...
It's a long way to tip a rary !boom-boom!
The old ones are the best:clap2:


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Once upon a time there was a rary who kept asking "what about Tipperary?".
> So they took him to a cliff, which was a long, long way away and tipped him off it - hence...
> It's a long way to tip a rary !boom-boom!
> The old ones are the best:clap2:


So....referring to the original question......I take it it's a "no " then....:sad::sad::sad:


----------

